# funny kijiji ad.



## segrig (May 10, 2011)

i had an out loud chuckle when i read this. i think its best you read the letter first.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-communit...r-of-this-letter-see-image-W0QQAdIdZ327159744


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

105k views  Wish my ad got that many. Guess I gotta add letters to my sales  hehe author/s


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

lol children can write like that? ok maybe mom or pop helps


----------



## segrig (May 10, 2011)

and that ad was only posted today...


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

it's a top ad too meaning he paid for it
http://help.kijiji.net/ca/knowledgebase.php?article=44


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol thanks that was hilarious.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

haha that's awesome!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Genius at promoting him or heself

http://www.google.ca/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=miss+toby+candy+apple&pbx=1&oq=miss+toby+candy+apple&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1285l6280l0l6717l21l19l0l0l0l0l694l6034l0.1.5.2.6.2l16l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=7ca3e5f60de08b7b&biw=1280&bih=598


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

the ad is no longer there.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Adds gone :\


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Adds gone :\


That's because this is over a year old.
--
Paul


----------

